# Helme in Gothic 3



## Tiger39 (15. Januar 2007)

Hi,
ich habe gehört, dass es auch Helme geben soll, damit meine ich nicht den Helm des ersten Paladins oder Einars Helm, sondern normale Standart-Helme für Rüstungen. Gibt es das welche?

gruß


----------



## machbetmachallabett (15. Januar 2007)

Tiger39 am 15.01.2007 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich habe gehört, dass es auch Helme geben soll, damit meine ich nicht den Helm des ersten Paladins oder Einars Helm, sondern normale Standart-Helme für Rüstungen. Gibt es das welche?
> 
> gruß


Ich hab Gothic 3 einmal durchgespielt, aber ein Standard Helm ist mir nicht begegnet. Imo gibt es nur diese besonderen Kopfbedeckungen wie die von dir gesagten und dieses eine Adanos Artefakt.


----------



## kallin (15. Januar 2007)

machbetmachallabett am 15.01.2007 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Tiger39 am 15.01.2007 14:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe vor dem hauptspiel die demo gespielt und gecheatet also im marvin mode eingegeben 



Spoiler



idkfa


 damit alle dinge die es im spiel gibt 100 im inventar verfügbar sind.ein paar helme werden von npc´s getragen:
die krone von myrtana;wachenhelm;prächtiger turban;hörnerhelm(derselbe wie ejnarshel);lederhelm;leichter hörnerhelm;leichter Lederhelm;leichtersöldnerhelm;söldnerhelm Turban.

zu finden bei http://www.mogelpower.de/cheats/Gothic-3-_PC_29220.html

aber sonst habe ich auch nur die gesehen die du genannt hast also im hauptspiel.


----------



## machbetmachallabett (15. Januar 2007)

kallin am 15.01.2007 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> die krone von myrtana;wachenhelm;prächtiger turban;hörnerhelm(derselbe wie ejnarshel);lederhelm;leichter hörnerhelm;leichter Lederhelm;leichtersöldnerhelm;söldnerhelm Turban.


Das sind wahrscheinlich so Dinger, die man nur bekommen kann, wenn man vor jeder Truhe zigmal neulädt, um die bestmöglichen Gegenstände zu erhalten.


----------



## HanFred (15. Januar 2007)

machbetmachallabett am 15.01.2007 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> kallin am 15.01.2007 15:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nein eben nicht, das sind dinge, die man eben nur durch cheaten kriegen kann.


----------



## kallin (15. Januar 2007)

HanFred am 15.01.2007 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> machbetmachallabett am 15.01.2007 15:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und warum hat pirhana bytes die entwickelt ??? oder hab se die rausgenommen weil sie so verbuggt waren ??? die krone myrtanas wird doch von könig robar getragen oder ????oder vll kommen die dinger dann mit dem addon rein kann ja auch sein


----------



## HanFred (15. Januar 2007)

die NPCs tragen sie ja, also was soll die frage?


----------



## Figkregh (15. Januar 2007)

Wäre möglich, dass die PB´s vorhatten gewöhnliche Helme ins Spiel einzufügen, es aus zeitlichen Gründen   jedoch nicht fertiggestellt haben. Das was man per Cheat einfügen kann sind wahrscheinlich Relikte aus Zeiten, zu denen die PB´s noch Zeit für so was hatten.
Dass NPC´s mit solchen Kopfbedeckungen herumlaufen kann ich bis auf bestimmte Ausnahmen (Rhobar) nicht bestätigen...
...als ich hab noch niemand mit Turban rumlaufen gesehn      !

P.S. In Varant war ich übrigens schon ...


----------



## Tiger39 (15. Januar 2007)

Figkregh am 15.01.2007 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre möglich, dass die PB´s vorhatten gewöhnliche Helme ins Spiel einzufügen, es aus zeitlichen Gründen   jedoch nicht fertiggestellt haben. Das was man per Cheat einfügen kann sind wahrscheinlich Relikte aus Zeiten, zu denen die PB´s noch Zeit für so was hatten.
> Dass NPC´s mit solchen Kopfbedeckungen herumlaufen kann ich bis auf bestimmte Ausnahmen (Rhobar) nicht bestätigen...
> ...als ich hab noch niemand mit Turban rumlaufen gesehn      !
> 
> P.S. In Varant war ich übrigens schon ...



Dann gibt es also nur Helme, die einzigartig sind. Und wenn man Lederhelme oder sowas haben will muss man cheaten.

Danke ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## Homerclon (15. Januar 2007)

kallin am 15.01.2007 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> und warum hat pirhana bytes die entwickelt ??? oder hab se die rausgenommen weil sie so verbuggt waren ??? die krone myrtanas wird doch von könig robar getragen oder ????oder vll kommen die dinger dann mit dem addon rein kann ja auch sein


Sie haben sich eben nachträglich entschieden es doch nicht zu verwenden, aber für die Community dabei gelassen.
Bei den Vorgängern gabs auch immer einige Items die nicht im Spiel auftauchten. Die wurden dann meistens bei Mods verwendet.
Z.b. für G2 DNdR wurden Aligatoren, Pumas & Heuschreckenschwärme als Gegner erstellt aber nicht im Spiel verwendet, sie wurden aber mit auf die CD gepackt. (letzteres wurde als Zauber verwendet) In Mods wurden diese dann verwendet.

Und andere Items sind einfach Items die nur NPCs tragen.


----------

